# PowerBook G4 15" (Titanium) : pbs graveur MATSHITA DVD-R  UJ-815



## Carlos Boursier (24 Septembre 2005)

Après 5 mois de non utilisation de mon portable suite à une longue hospitalisation ; lorsque je veux graver un CD désormais  j'ai selon que je grave du Finder, d'Itunes ou de Toast les erreurs de types suivantes :

- La tentative de gravure de disque a échoué. Le périphérique n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du laser pour ce média.

ou

- Le graveur a détecté une erreur : Sense Key = MEDIUM ERROR Sense Code = 0x73, 0x03

ou

- Désolé, l'opération n'a pas pu être terminée : une erreur imprévue s'est produite
(code d'erreur 0x8002006D).

En lecture aucun problème en OS X 10.3 ou 10.4

Bien entendu, j'ai essayé de graver sur des CD vierges de marques différentes (portable sur secteur avec ou sans matériel au cul de l'appareil).

Je crois donc bien que mon graveur est à remplacer. J'ai demandé un devis chez mon concessionnaire et il me demande pour un échange standard la modique somme de 457 euros (mon graveur est en or !).

1) vos diagnostiques m'intéressent?
2) un graveur extérieur est-il compatible avec Itunes et ou gravure directe du Finder ?
3) Si oui (2) quelle marque ect.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

A+


----------



## noz (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je relance le topic, suite à l'apparition du message d'erreur concernant le problème de calibrage de puissance du laser, après une tentative de gravage itunes sur un imac 17" G4, sous 10.4.6. Quelqu'un a t-il trouvé une solution ?


----------



## noz (17 Juin 2006)

J'ajoute, pour compléter, qu'il semble avoir désactivé carrément tout ce qui concerne les CDs (lecture, gravage). J'ai des applis sur cds et des sauvegardes de photos, et il me répond que les cds sont vierges. Seule la fonction lecture DVD fonctionne. Si ça peut aider, bizarrement les apple pro speakers ont cessé de fonctionner en même temps... (je ne sais pas si c'est un problème au niveau des enceintes ou au niveau de la prise mini jack) Merci !


----------



## leonzeur (17 Août 2008)

Je relance ce sujet deux ans apres car je ne peux plus ni graver ni lire de cd avec mon powerbook G4 sous Leopard ..et j'ai les mêmes rejets cités plus haut..je ne trouve absolument pas la cause ...


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2008)

leonzeur a dit:


> Je relance ce sujet deux ans apres car je ne peux plus ni graver ni lire de cd avec mon powerbook G4 sous Leopard ..et j'ai les mêmes rejets cités plus haut..je ne trouve absolument pas la cause ...



Il est peut-être temps de changer ce graveur. En plus tu auras un modèle plus rapide (si tu as un Titanium).

Je te conseille d'aller voir chez macsales.com


----------

